# Anyone out there with normal AMH, Good quality embroys chosen ED & been succesfu



## tigger12 (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi All
Am wondering if there is anyone out there in the same boat as me 31 years old (AMH Normal 2.4 on the scale of 2.2-6. apparently this is normal but on the low end of normal been unsuccessful with IVF seems to be making a good number of eggs and embroys that have been transferred have been day 3 good quality (2 grade 1 8 cells) gone and had ED and been succesful, i just want to put my money and i don't have much of it left where my best option would be if that makes sense had 3 cycles failed and 1 FE failed.  Need to repeat my AMH anyway to see if there has been any change.
Would appreciate any stories that are similar to mine i am feeling very jadded by the whole process now 
Tigs
xxx


----------

